# How many from Northern Ireland?



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

How many TT owners here from NI?

I'll start - Jordanstown.


----------



## BelfasTT (Nov 30, 2008)

I am in Newtownabbey, I think there are 4 or 5 others on the forum from this area.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

i am in belfast, around ormeau
BelfasTT is correct theres 4/5 around newtownabbey, some around bangor, dundonald and other areas too no doubt

are you organising a meet silverbadger?


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Petesy said:


> i am in belfast, around ormeau
> BelfasTT is correct theres 4/5 around newtownabbey, some around bangor, dundonald and other areas too no doubt
> 
> are you organising a meet silverbadger?


Wouldn't be a bad idea! Anyone fancy it?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

go on then fella
what do you have in mind?


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Probably something simple, like meet in a central location for everyone. Have a good chin wag, what you got. mines better, few photos, post them on here, oh they're nice, then head out on a convoy somewhere ending in whatever! Don't know what the age group is for this, but not into donuts or racing at the lights(ish).

Second thought actually is waiting for a VW Meet, there's usually one around Mount Stewart sometime and convoy out there?

Has to be a good day though and the ability to wash the life out of the car beforehand!

You any ideas Petesy?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

silverbadger said:


> Probably something simple, like meet in a central location for everyone. Have a good chin wag, what you got. mines better, few photos, post them on here, oh they're nice, then head out on a convoy somewhere ending in whatever! Don't know what the age group is for this, but not into donuts or racing at the lights(ish).
> 
> Second thought actually is waiting for a VW Meet, there's usually one around Mount Stewart sometime and convoy out there?
> 
> ...


your suggestion is good alright.
like the idea of a vw meet too - think i'll be heading to dubshed on 11th april in kings hall...as a spectator, definitely not an entrant! dubshed organise dby GTINI and more info in the link below
http://www.gtini.com/index.php?name=For ... pic&t=6716


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Good spot Petesy! I'll be at that one! Same as you though. Will leave the car in Malone somewhere! 11th April marked.


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone go to dubshed yesterday at the kings hall? Not one single mk1 TT at it or maybe I missed something.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

there was an RS...
but didn't see any mk1's either
plenty of other kwality kit though
it was a great day wasn't it?


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Some very tastey motors! Always about 5 grand short everytime I go! One down in Killinchy next month. Will hopefully have my new wheels by then and may if I've got the balls take it down!


----------



## Blackstone (Apr 26, 2009)

Ive got a Blue TTS, never been to one of these meets before, were are they normally held and when ?


----------



## Blackstone (Apr 26, 2009)

I have seen a couple of tts cars in newtownabbey as I work here but only a couple in East Belfast where I live , 1 is a freind of mine, the other is mine !!!! TTS owners come forward! Im also for the more central Belfast Meet.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

wha wha what about ye blackstone?
sniper-sam has a red TTS...you might see him up and around newtownabbey and mallusk
not many sprint blues around...

@ silverbadger - are you organising a meet?


----------



## Blackstone (Apr 26, 2009)

I have seen 1 more Sprint Blue TTS. Think I seen the Sniper Sams one day. I never get the corrs corner time right or I would be there. As I said in the last message it would be great if there was another meeting in belfast. Iam in the east so at the weekend it would be alot easyer to get to.  . Are there many Belfast TT drivers agree, a new meeting on a different date from Corrs Corner. just an idea.

Blackstone


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Steve, from Bangor. I'd be interested in attending a meet and getting to know some of you guys. The last meet that snipersam tried to organise was cancelled, I think, coz of the snow.


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm suggesting a meet on the Sunday 13th of June. Thanks petesy for the suggestions (can't make first week tho). Meet outside the odyssey and drive round to the cranes at harland and wolff for some spectacular photies to post on here!

Time: 12noon
place: outside odyssey
date: Sunday 13th june 2010

any probs or suggestions otherwise post it here. Get buffing and looking forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

silverbadger said:


> I'm suggesting a meet on the Sunday 13th of June. Thanks petesy for the suggestions (can't make first week tho). Meet outside the odyssey and drive round to the cranes at harland and wolff for some spectacular photies to post on here!
> 
> Time: 12noon
> place: outside odyssey
> ...


That'll ding dang do
See you then


----------



## Blackstone (Apr 26, 2009)

Sounds Great place to meet. I'll be there !


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

I killed the 3 Sprint blue TTS in NI

Have a Suzuka RS on order though so looking good to get back in a TT

Have a good meet chaps!


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

ohh and im based in Portglenone. Just for you survey thing!!


----------



## Blackstone (Apr 26, 2009)

Oops don't wanna meet Doc on the road , my poor tts may end up in the RVH !!!!


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

T7 Doc said:


> ohh and im based in Portglenone. Just for you survey thing!!


as long as you where ok doc it's only a car. You should call down anyway. Would give your rs a day out


----------



## Blackstone (Apr 26, 2009)

Looking forward to the meet on the 13th of June, I would drive by alot of TT 's in East Belfast and each one I keep wondering if they are on here so if any one sees the Car with the Plates "Googlee" on it, flash the lights !


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Blackstone said:


> I have seen a couple of tts cars in newtownabbey as I work here but only a couple in East Belfast where I live , 1 is a freind of mine, the other is mine !!!! TTS owners come forward! Im also for the more central Belfast Meet.


Just came across this!! Yeah live in Newtownabbey, work in Mallusk, if I spot your number plate I'll flash you :lol:


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Blackstone, where you going through the city centre today? Going through the lights at the back of the Albert Clock?


----------



## Blackstone (Apr 26, 2009)

Could have been me, I'm always in and out of the city. One place I will always be seen is in Glengormley and at Corrs, having lunch !! Plate is GOOGLEE, u see that it will be me.


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Cracking day to wash the motor! Anyone get theirs done?


----------



## Blackstone (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah, she is Blue once again ! Lol


----------



## Blackstone (Apr 26, 2009)

Still tryying to keep an eye out for you in Malusk, I will be up there today .


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

My car sits in the works carpark all day, I go out in a big blue van.


----------



## Blackstone (Apr 26, 2009)

Just passed, thanks for flash, I was to slow so waved lol. You have a great car , the tts is briliant looking in that shade of red .


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

:lol: I was just waiting for you to post :lol: yeah no problem, it's nice to see others on the road, sprint blue is also a cool colour.
Only a matter of time before our paths crossed


----------

